# Ctpk?



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I was wondering if it were possible to make a CTPK? Anyone know? 
I think that would be a really neat combo.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes it's possible, IMO CTPK are better looking than CTHM when they're older - they're easier to maintain. But I'm not a big fan of CT's so I don't find them attractive.

Selectively breed CT and PK. It may take a while to get them perfect but it's possible.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

indjo said:


> Yes it's possible, IMO CTPK are better looking than CTHM when they're older - they're easier to maintain. But I'm not a big fan of CT's so I don't find them attractive.
> 
> Selectively breed CT and PK. It may take a while to get them perfect but it's possible.


Thank you so much indjo! I personally like CT's so that's why I wanted to breed them. Of course it will take time, but I have money and resources to do so. 
Thanks again!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

People are still in the process of crating them. Its a relativley new tailtype which still hasnt been perfected yet. The challenge is getting enough webbing reduction in the caudal. It would definately take many generations and years to achieve but it would be fun.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

If you can find a CTPK pair to start off with that would be your best bet. Or atleast one CTPK and then breed it to a CT. The breeder Mr.Betta on AB sometimes has some for sale but they go fairly quick. Here is a photo of one he had posted a few weeks ago....


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ohh! Very nice! I'm looking for more web reduction though. I know it will take a long time, but I'd really love to start from scratch and make my own line.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

trilobite said:


> *People are still in the process of crating them. *Its a relativley new tailtype which still hasnt been perfected yet. The challenge is getting enough webbing reduction in the caudal. It would definately take many generations and years to achieve but it would be fun.


They've been created. There were a lot of them 5-6 years ago (in my area). But somehow they're not that popular and people stopped creating them.

@youlovegnats: If you want to create them, start with a very good PK (if possible get a OHM PK with a large dorsal) and a so so CT. You only want the web reduction from the CT. But you want the fins to spread 180*.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

indjo said:


> They've been created. There were a lot of them 5-6 years ago (in my area). But somehow they're not that popular and people stopped creating them.
> 
> @youlovegnats: If you want to create them, start with a very good PK (if possible get a OHM PK with a large dorsal) and a so so CT. You only want the web reduction from the CT. But you want the fins to spread 180*.


Right! I have a nice marble HMPK and a fairly nice royal blue CT girl. I'm not really caring for color at the moment, as that's easy to pass along later.  
Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would definitely buy a ctpk if you were able to get some, I love CT and pk are really nice too.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

JAB91 said:


> I would definitely buy a ctpk if you were able to get some, I love CT and pk are really nice too.


Yeah, I like both as well. And I figured a PK with CT branching would look really cool.  
As soon as I get started, I'll put up a spawn log so you guys can all keep up. 
But it probably won't be until I get the fry I have now grown and all sold. :/


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> They've been created. There were a lot of them 5-6 years ago (in my area). But somehow they're not that popular and people stopped creating them.


Yeah, they have been created but what I guess I meant was that they havent been "perfected" as you could say. They still need more work in regards to tail webbing reduction in my opinion. Like you would see in a long finned CT with basically even webbing reductions. 

A good start would be to find a pk with decent rebbing reduction already, and get a good ct to cross with. 
Anyways best of luck on your project and keep us updated!! :-D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Trilobite! Will do!! 
I probably wouldn't be able to start spawning until my current fry get sold off. ><' It might be a while, but I'll let you guys know! ^^


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> I was wondering if it were possible to make a CTPK? Anyone know?
> I think that would be a really neat combo.



Yeah, everything is possible. I'm a big fan of ctplakat also. My favorites are copper black ct plakat or king ctplakat like those 2 photo.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Bettarainbow that first one is in my opinion the best ctpk I've seen. Very good webbing reduction in the tail!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! See that's what I want to create!  That's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I LOVE that! It's the perfect fusion of my boyfriend and my favorite tail types! How cool!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I've now been googling these. I have to say, I am liking them more and more. I would love to see gold/yellow ones.  Like a little sun on it's bum! I'm surprised they aren't more popular.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I saw a gorgouse CTPK with the perfect reduction on YouTube once. he was so awesome looking. I've been thinking of starting to work on my ownline of them using my pk boy and a CT girl if i can find one with good reduction.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I would love to see that  I told myself I wouldn't buy online again until I decided to breed bettas(or when setting up a sorority and getting multiple fish to make shipping worth it) but I would for a really nice CTPK of a color I like!


----------

